# persic crew 1966 Bam Bam



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

Anyone know of Bam Bam from edinborough and JC from Belfast ex Persic, barred from the pool but knocked around Custom house London Docks


----------



## WhiteCliffs-1948 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bam-Bam, - now there's a name i thought i'd never hear again.Not sure how we met but i spent a couple of days knocking around London with him when we were both staying in Anchor house. Very crazy time.!!!! Also think he was in Dover drinking in "the cause is altered" a couple of times so he could have been on the ferries. This would be around 1967-68. A real character.


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

whitecliffs. Bam Bam a short stocky guy bulldog, scares on face, loved a punt at the bookies. Good guy . is that the same character.


----------



## WhiteCliffs-1948 (Mar 4, 2018)

Definitely the same guy.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I last seen Bam Bam in 1990 in Peep Peep's Bar, Aberdeen, he was a crane op on a diving boat, never seen or heard about him since. First met him when he was on a Hadleigh collier Cymbeline (sp) back in 81


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

also had a lot of fun with Bam Bam around the docks,we used to drink a lot at the steps in customhouse and the Kent around in woolich. what days they were,hippy days ,the docks were jumping ,never a dull moment. I was naturally on the KG 5 Pool.


----------



## neil 1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Last time I saw him was when sailing on the Cymbeline with him but heard he was back in Aberdeen but never came across him while working out of there


----------



## JohnC99 (Jun 21, 2016)

tony mullen said:


> Anyone know of Bam Bam from edinborough and JC from Belfast ex Persic, barred from the pool but knocked around Custom house London Docks


I sailed with JC on the Alaunia in 1967.Met Bam Bam a couple of times around that time.


----------



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

I believe I met up with him in Sunderland during the coal strike, I was on the Oswestry Grange, sat on her for about 4 weeks as the Washington or Ashington was alongside of us. He was a friend of Danny Harrington and Donald Mc? from the islands. Two giants of men but great shipmates and long serving Houlder men.


----------



## Shane O'Connor (Jul 10, 2008)

tony mullen said:


> also had a lot of fun with Bam Bam around the docks,we used to drink a lot at the steps in customhouse and the Kent around in woolich. what days they were,hippy days ,the docks were jumping ,never a dull moment. I was naturally on the KG 5 Pool.


Yes I remember that name. I used to hang around with him in KG5 and the East End also in the Roundhouse by the docks. If I remember correctly also around at the time were Cheesy, Cut Throat ( who had a dotted line tattooed around his neck with “Cut Along Dotted Line” written on it). We used to sleep aboard the Amazon when she was docked between trips. Great times!
regards Shane O’Connor (was AB at the time)


----------

